# Seminar Ryukyu Kempo-Kyusho Jitsu-Small Circle JJ



## dng1032 (May 27, 2002)

August 10, 2002 Saturday 
Double Impact Seminar 
featuring 
Grandmaster George Dillman- Kyusho Jitsu 
Master Leon Jay - Small Circle Jujitsu 
returning to Raleigh, NC 

$75.00 pre-registered 

hosted by 
David Ng - Modern Arnis 

go to www.kungfuarnis.com for downloadable pdf flyer.


----------



## Zoran (May 28, 2002)

Hmm..not in my town. Post how the seminar went and some of the principles taught. I've no exposure in RyuKyu Kempo and am curious about it.


----------

